# Whos attending the 3D Indoor Nationals?



## CHAPPS44 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hope to see a great turnout this year.Being held in Fort St.John B.C.Who's coming?


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Ill be there coming out with some of the Battleford group on a Chartered bus. Cannot wait to get out there and shoot foam


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Wondering if there is any word of who won the hotel stay?


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

not drawn yet soon


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Is there a free truck! Proven way to fill the shoot.


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

winner of the hotel stay is Brian Hawkins from Wilkie Sask.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

I wish that I were attending. Unfortunately, the cost of the trip from Ontario is over $2000. It was a very tough decision, the Indoor Nationals are considered a major event by the FCA in picking the world team for 2013. Plus, one of my best friends in the world lives there, and miss him alot. He defected from Ontario a few years back. I hope there is a great attendance, and everyone has fun. If anyone from Alberta is driving up, I would be interested in sharing gas costs. I can fly to Calgary or Edmonton for about $600, it is $1500 to FSJ. Just fishing!! See you on the tournament trail, Timmer


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

ontario3-d'r said:


> I wish that I were attending. Unfortunately, the cost of the trip from Ontario is over $2000. It was a very tough decision, the Indoor Nationals are considered a major event by the FCA in picking the world team for 2013. Plus, one of my best friends in the world lives there, and miss him alot. He defected from Ontario a few years back. I hope there is a great attendance, and everyone has fun. If anyone from Alberta is driving up, I would be interested in sharing gas costs. I can fly to Calgary or Edmonton for about $600, it is $1500 to FSJ. Just fishing!! See you on the tournament trail, Timmer


Sent you a pm couple days back have not heard back


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

still taking registration by email or at the event friday


----------

